# Any devs or smarties who know about Beats audio and GB! HELP!



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

OK So I have tried to integrate beats audio (THE GB VERSION) into Vortex and Liberty however I brick everytime. It flashes on the roms fine but when integrated it bricks the phone. Thank goodness for bootmenu which saves from a good ole sbf, however I can't figure out what and why it is doing this? Any guidance or help would be much appreciated. I personally can't tell a difference in the sound from the DX but others do so why not include it? I have looked into the updater script and their is nothing special and I also have flashed it to verify it does not brick the phone after flashing it. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

If nobody helps you, I will try to implement Beats audio tonight or tommorow and see what happens. I cant do it now because I am leaving for Tennessee for a Triathlon and a few minutes,


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> If nobody helps you, I will try to implement Beats audio tonight or tommorow and see what happens. I cant do it now because I am leaving for Tennessee for a Triathlon and a few minutes,


Awesome! Goodluck I may have someone helping but the more the better.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Royboo (Jul 5, 2012)

Do you know where can I download Beats Audio for my CM9 Droid X
(sorry this is a little off topic) 
_/-_KingBoo_-\_


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I never understood what the big deal about beats audio was. I personally hate beats headphones (too much focus on bass rather than actual quality) so I might be a little biased though...


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Look for "awesome beats" on here or xda. Its a flash able zip of a modded dsp manager with beats

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just a suggestion, if you are able to to flash the beats audio afterward, then try seeing if you can pull there /system folder from your phone to a flashable zip. I have used this method in the past with some success so thought I might as well suggest it. (note depending on how you set up your phone, apps, etc; some files may have to be deleted, but assuming you're starting fresh).

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I think I figured it out. Thanks for all the help guys. Although dsp fc's lol oh well.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

